# Maryland drops a big one in the 180's



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

heres the video about the buck, Congratulations to the kid!!!

http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa215/mdwhitetail/?action=view&current=movie2.flv


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

*what a monster*

Now thats what we all go out there looking for
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

A beast! Md. is one place that I wouldn't be too surprised if a new WR contender popped up there. There's some healthy racked critters popping up in good numbers there lately.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

There was another buck taken in MD this week that grosses in the low 180's...still in velvet. You can see it at the URL stamped across the pic above.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Great Job*

:beer::beer: Now thats a deer


----------

